# help with tyre pressures



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

On son is on route to Spain via Santander ferry

His brother just got back from France and handed over the van

Steven says it looks like the tyres could do with some topping up

It's that long since we've been in the van and Albert's forgotten

So the back tyres are continentals, 2,240 on the back axle

Front are 1850 

So approx how many bars does he inflate them to ?

To allow safe driving

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Best suggestion I can make in case no definitive answer arrives. 
On each tyre there will be a size and also a manufacturing date which is 4 numbers and also a MAX allowed PSI.for that tyre, I suggest putting 10psi less to see how the vehicle handles at that pressure, lower it if too hard a ride.
I would put 60psi front and 65psi on the rear. Assuming the tyres are 225/70/16.

60psi =4.1 bar
65psi= 4.5 bar

hope this helps.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks cabby

This is the first time he has driven alone

Ie without Sam

She flew over with the kids last week for a week with a friend

If he phones once more I'm applying for a legal separation !!

He arrived at the ferry at 10am

For a 3 pm departure 
Worried he would miss the ferry and Sam and his kids would be stranded

Steven , I said they are not refugees, they can if all fails fly back on their passports

Definitely OTT

It's from Albert's side

Sandra


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I had to smile at this Sandra.
They never really fly the nest do they?
Ours kept coming back for years.
It's a good job we love them so much.:grin2::grin2:

Cazzie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So true Cazzie

And he is 50

He will be absolutely fine

His family will not be abandoned in Spain

Never to return

But just in case

He sat 5 hours at the ferry terminal

Bless him

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has he pumped up the types then.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

no

we will contact him tomorrow with the pressures cabby

sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What has been doing all day then.watching the boats come and go.:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

he was in line on the terminal

a security guard told him he could go for a walk if he wanted to

he is a high flyer in his work

hopeless in the MH

once he mets up with Sam and the kids

he will relax, they are no longer abandoned,and he will love driving through Spain with them

i still wonder is it to late to get him adopted

sandra


----------

